# Confirmed---Rocky was neutered at 6 weeks :(



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

We did the testosterone check like the vet suggested, and he is confirmed to have already been neutered.

We got him on October 27th and he was born on August 29th. So somewhere in that time period he was neutered. I don't know what kind of vet would have done that. 

Do you think that could be why he is growing so slowly??

He is 25 weeks old, or about 6 months. He only weighs 54 pounds.

Many posts I have read on here say that their dogs are over 60 or even 70 by then.

I don't care if he grows slowly, but I am wondering if this early neutering might stunt his growth for good? Like his adult size will be smaller than it should have been?

  Poor baby


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Did you ask the breeder about this? I have a hard time believing that a breeder would spend the money to neuter pups especially when they are so irresponsible that they will place pups at 6 weeks. It is also remotely possible that your pup never had any testicles. It happens in people.

Your pup's size may also have nothing to do with the lack of testosterone as there are many normal unneutered males that size at that age. It's on the small side, but not completely out of the ordinary.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

The breeder was a backyard breeder who sold the pups for 200 bucks to get rid of them quick...his story was that the dam was bred right before she turned 2 and in his contract from his (reputable!) breeder, it stated that the dam had to have her hips checked and ok.'d before he could breed her.


My vet said that since he broke the contract, if someone had gotten the puppies and later bred them and registered them, the (reputable) breeder would have found out because they would be her dogs 'grandbabies'

To be honest I was confused as heck when he told me that because I didn't know contracts could do that...I just took the puppy and left. All I cared about was taking him home to a better place!

The breeder won't call me back and confirm the neutering, that's why we did the testosterone check. 


I was going to get them cut, so I don't care that they aren't there, unless it hurts him in the future..


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Yikes, did you buy him from a breeder?


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

He was 200 from a craigslist breeder. I didn't know any better at the time. I had $4000 saved up for all his vet bills, toys, kennel, etc.

I COULD have paid the 1200 for a puppy from a reputable breeder, I just didn't know there was any difference   

But I would'nt give Rocky back for anything.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh we posted at the same time. Well allot of shelters will sputer at that young age so there are vets that will do it. Studies do now show that sputering before the animal is an adult can change how they grow.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> He was 200 from a craigslist breeder. I didn't know any better at the time. I had $4000 saved up for all his vet bills, toys, kennel, etc.
> 
> I COULD have paid the 1200 for a puppy from a reputable breeder, I just didn't know there was any difference
> 
> But I would'nt give Rocky back for anything.


Its ok, there are several of us here that have made the same mistake. The point is you love this pup and you have learned.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like HE bought from a good breeder, had an oops litter, had them spayed/neutered prior to selling them. I don't think he made any money off that litter by the time he paid for all that.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

We had Gunnar neutered at 6 months, per the rescue policy. 
He's now almost 4 years old and is 27 1/2" tall, 32" long and weighs 90 lbs.
The people at the rescue said both his parents were "smaller" but I don't know what that means.
I would guess that it can effect every dog differently.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Earlier neuter = cm or two increased growth. Not the giraffe like creatures people conjure in their minds.

I have a male dog who was neutered probably around 5-6 weeks. Early even for me but that was the shelter's decision before releasing to rescue - I am sure they run into many rescues that do not spay/neuter before adoption - leaving open a very big loophole (no pun  ). He's 65#. 

Anyway - he's a mix of GSD and some things and is going to be 5. Knock wood, a hardy guy. Though a little less masculine than maybe he should be - see below?  :rofl:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Elaine said:


> I have a hard time believing that a breeder would spend the money to neuter pups especially when they are so irresponsible that they will place pups at 6 weeks. It is also remotely possible that your pup never had any testicles. It happens in people.


This is what I'm wondering. Especially because if the pup was neutered so recently to being purchased, there would have been an obvious incision site. Either with stitches or surgical glue... Thats not something that could have been done and completely healed prior to purchase at 6 wks.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not responsible, if they did it and did not tell the buyers they did it.

But whatever. 

I think 50 some pounds at six months is just fine. GSD males should be 75-90 when adults -- at two plus years of age. Usually they grow tall for about a year and then they fill in. So at six months being more than halfway there is ok. I would be more concerned with a dog being 70 pounds that early, because it would indicate rapid growth.


----------



## Superrodris (Jan 2, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Earlier neuter = cm or two increased growth. Not the giraffe like creatures people conjure in their minds.
> 
> I have a male dog who was neutered probably around 5-6 weeks. Early even for me but that was the shelter's decision before releasing to rescue - I am sure they run into many rescues that do not spay/neuter before adoption - leaving open a very big loophole (no pun  ). He's 65#.
> 
> Anyway - he's a mix of GSD and some things and is going to be 5. Knock wood, a hardy guy. Though a little less masculine than maybe he should be - see below?  :rofl:


Awwwwww =) He looks so cute! Even though he is a male...but the bow makes him reeeally cute :crazy:

I also had trouble with my 'breeder'...who I am actually considering to sue...he told me there were papers, but that they were getting there later. We signed a contract, but then two weeks later he sent me an e-mail telling me that I should love my pup regardless of what he is/isn't. The nerve of some ppl...


----------



## Puppy (Jan 31, 2011)

Lin said:


> This is what I'm wondering. Especially because if the pup was neutered so recently to being purchased, there would have been an obvious incision site. Either with stitches or surgical glue... Thats not something that could have been done and completely healed prior to purchase at 6 wks.


That is true what Lin is saying there should been some marks showing that he was neutered...


----------

